# rubber-seal clearcoat



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

i have heard great things about rubber-seal clears and i want to try some but dont know where to get them anybody have a link i can go to or website that sells them thanks and anybody ever use them are they good


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i use rubber seal clear exclusively. but, it is sold to me through an agent, he brings it to me, i dont think you can buy it in stores. ill see if i can get some info or a link for it. 

and yeah, it kicks ass. by far, as far as im concerned, it is the easiest to flow out, and it buffs out super easy too.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 27 2006, 10:40 AM~4936605
> *i use rubber seal clear exclusively. but, it is sold to me through an agent, he brings it to me, i dont think you can buy it in stores. ill see if i can get some info or a link for it.
> 
> and yeah, it kicks ass. by far, as far as im concerned, it is the easiest to flow out, and it buffs out super easy too.
> *


Is Rubber seal the company name?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

yeah, the company is called rubber seal, the clear i use is called rs-2200


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.rubber-seal.com/

address 5751 North Webster Street 
Dayton, OH 45414 
phone 1-800-257-6547 
1-937-890-6547 

Im pretty sure you can order from them direct


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ive got some of that at the shop , ITS CRAP , it doesnt dry right , stays soft , all around shitty paint , you would be better off going to maaco :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

if it didnt dry right and it stayed soft, you probably didnt mix it right. im not affilliated with them or anything, and i could care less what kind of clear anybody uses, but they wouldnt be in buisness if it was that bad. i wish i had some pictures of work i have done with their clear, but i dont think i do.

:dunno:


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

well i still want to try them out for myself i heard that rs 6100 is really good as well i wrote them an email hopefully i can buy some from them i only live around an hour from dayton i would be willing to go pick it up if i had too


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Call the number on the website and they will tell you where to buy it in your area. It is great clear i use it on a lot of the cars i paint.

And if it didnt dry then you didnt mix it right :uh:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey all right another new product.......well for me any way, there's nothing wrong with having more options, and I had not heard of this type of clear......I'm going to have to try it out this year....

I'm also trying out SPI's clear.......the hotrodders tell me that once I try it, I won't want to use anything else, so I'm pretty exited

Here's a link http://www.southernpolyurethanes.com/


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Feb 27 2006, 02:45 PM~4939229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ive been painting for quite some time i think i know how to mix paint :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

this is a test panel i did the other day with rubber seal. i was messing around with different basecoats for ghost patterns.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

looks good what colors did you use?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

the darker side is done with a red frost flake from osf, with apple red on top, the lighter side is done a bright white pearl with apple red on top, and the whole sign is done with gold base and gold osf flake with apple red on top.

i just taped out some more patterns on this panel, im going to try shooting them with only a red pearl to see how it looks.


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

talked to a rep they are stopping in tomorrow great people and great prices


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i got a tank pic a black one....sprayed with rubberseal......and some other shit i did.....


it was tricky ayt first to learn to spray i gotta admit but it is not bad clear because for a little over $100 you get a gallon and a half sprayable clear........


at first when i tried it it is like rubber dried dull actually........then when i got used to it it layed down nice.......with minor orange peel.....then again i know how to use my m1g :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@Feb 27 2006, 03:44 PM~4938702
> *http://www.rubber-seal.com/
> 
> address 5751 North Webster Street
> ...


Dayton is a half an hour away from me so I will probably just drive to the company.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Feb 27 2006, 07:55 PM~4940555
> *ive been painting for quite some time i think i know how to mix paint  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Well you also could have had some bad catalist or something. :dunno:


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

when i called they told me they couldnt sell it to me from there and gave me a number of a agent in my area so i dont think they can sell it direct from the company


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

sales rep showed up and so far superb customer assistance if anybody wants to check em out call that number on there site and they will find you a sales rep and have them stop in there prices are very good they have alot more then just clears and satisfaction guarranteed if you dont like it they will refund your money


----------

